# do i remove feather casing?



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

My male bird died a few weeks ago and the female is feeding the single chick in the box on her own. The chick is 6 wks old tomorrow and still in the box. His wing and tail feathers have grown but are still sheathed. I'm thinking of taking him out of the box and gently rubbing off sheath. But I'm worried that this will scare him silly and that the female will no longer feed him. is this likely? Please help as I dont want to make it worse but he seems old to be in the box.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Forgot to put. I have handled it before. (the chick)


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

you should be able to handle the chick and massage the sheaths, as to being to old for the nest box, you have an overcompensating mommy and a singleton chick, just let it be.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, the hen spends next to no time in the box, she feeds and leaves. Prefers the company of the 4 month old youngsters in the flight. I feel sorry for the poor fellow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you post pictures of the baby? A six week old chick should be fully feathered unless it was previously plucked by the parents. If this baby was never plucked then it's possible that its development has been stunted.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll take a photo when I remove the sheaths. I've been worried its stunted. i didn't know wether to remove and hand feed but I'm worried its too old to take from a syringe. someone told me it would if it was hungry enough, i havent bred for years and never hand reared. if anything I stopped because of being too successful. I'm so grateful for the help on here. its making a world of difference. never had these problems before.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Took the baby to the vets as after what tielfan posted looked pictures of 6 wk chicks and my poor baby not doing as well. Vets given me critical care formula and told me 3 times daily until its gone. Put a little seed in dish in cage an get some exact or similar formula. Poor thing just climbs straight onto me and wouldnt get off. Craving company i think bless her? Will post the pictures later. Lesson learnt!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Good for you, I'm glad you're being so proactive about taking care of the baby.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

*photo's*

Weighing in at a grand 2grams!
These are the photo's of my 6 wk old baby.
Now I've taken her? out of the box.
Photo's taken in aviary before I removed the baby.
I'm hope she'll make it through the night.
any tips on hand feeding would be good.
I've been lent a crop tube for the critical care formula.
It's not easyto do. 
I was thinking of getting some exact as the critical care is very watery.
And some bulky food might help.
Baby flew/fell slowly in the vets so she's got spirit, just not feathers!
not enough tail to steer. its cute.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you mean 2 ounces perhaps? Two grams is less than a hummingbird weighs.

She's a lovely little girl who has been plucked by her parents - that's what caused the bald head and back. There must be other issues too, since the vet prescribed critical care formula. srtiels is the number one expert on the board for dealing with chick nutrition problems, so hopefully she can give you some advice.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. keeping our fingers crossed here for you!  She looks like a sweet little cinnamon baby.


----------

